# Vallejo or Reaper Master paints?



## vortex (Feb 13, 2005)

My old GW paints have started to dry up so I need a set of new ones.

There are two good deals around at the moment the whole set of Vallejo Game Colour in a nice neat suitcase and the whole set of Reaper Master (I don't know if this comes with any particular storage container).

WHich should I go for?

Also, any recommendations for an on-line store for the best deal - postage to australia is a killer!


----------



## pogre (Feb 13, 2005)

After trying the Reaper Master Paints and being a long time Vallejo fan here - you honestly cannot make a bad choice.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 13, 2005)

I have to agree with Pogre.  I use both (and a half dozen others for different effects).  I did buy the Reaper Master complete set from them directly.  No storage container, but I'm very happy with the set of colors.
Both are excellent paints!

I don't know if there are any Australian distributors, sorry.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 16, 2005)

Hate to sound like a "me too" guy, but so far, both paints have been good.

If you have a chance to pick up a set though, you might want to go with the Vallejo because of the case. Makes carrying the things around extra easy.


----------



## Crimson_Manticore (Mar 1, 2005)

I use both.  They are both good choices, but there are also some minor differences:

The Reaper Master Paints are thinner.  That does make them a little easier to work with, but I still wind up adding a water/flow aid/retardant mix to the Reaper paints before using them, so this is only a marginal benefit.  I have not had the Master paints for long (obviously), but the thinner consistency may give them a slightly longer life in the bottle.  Though they seem to dry almost as fast once they come out of the bottle. 

I personally find the Vallejo colors to be a bit more vibrant. The Reaper colors just seem a little bland somehow.  Of course, some people prefer bland over vibrant when they are going for a grittier, more realistic look.

One other upside to the Reaper Master paints – you can get them fairly cheap at MiniatureMarket.com.  They offer them at 25% off, and their shipping costs are low.  I don’t know if they’d do it again, but I sent an e-mail asking if they’d give me an even better deal if I ordered the complete set, and they did.  Overall I saved about $50 over buying them directly from Reaper.  There may be places where you can get similar discounts on Vallejo, but I don’t know of any off hand.  On second thought, it seems like there is a site called New Wave, something like newwave.org or newwaveentertainment.com.  They sell Vallejo paints at 20% off, but be careful because their shipping & handling prices are high.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 1, 2005)

Avoid New Wave at all cost. Unless they've changed management, the only thing they're good for is looking at the miniatures and making note of the color combinations.


----------



## Crimson_Manticore (Mar 1, 2005)

*New Wave problems?*

I’ve ordered from New Wave once before (a couple of years ago), and the only problem I had was their handling costs.  I haven’t used them since for that reason, but I was not aware of any other problems with them.  I agree that their site is good for keeping up with the newest releases and such, but their handling costs eat up any savings you might get from their discounts.

What other problems in particular are you aware of?


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Problems with New Wave*

I've never personally had any issues with them (but I've only ordered some stuff from coolminiornot.com through them).

But, from what I've frequently read, they're infamous for taking orders (and payment) for items that they don't have in stock, and failing to provide updates on the status of those shipments.  I've read quite a few horror stories about them taking payment immediately, and not shipping items for months (again, apparently because it's stuff that they don't have in stock).


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Mar 4, 2005)

Where would you recommend ordering the Vallejo paints? I'm thinking of getting the full set, and I may do it online if its worth it...  Fantization has the full set for around $170 with case...  I've seen people mention thewarstore, but don't know anythign about either...


----------



## vortex (Mar 6, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Where would you recommend ordering the Vallejo paints? I'm thinking of getting the full set, and I may do it online if its worth it...  Fantization has the full set for around $170 with case...  I've seen people mention thewarstore, but don't know anythign about either...




www.doordice.com  have them for $144


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had good service with the Warstore but haven't ordered from the others. I have heard that Fantization has good service though.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Mar 18, 2005)

Another painting related question: What do you guys use to hold the mini while painting?  I've seen folks use some sort of putty attached to a 20 oz soda cap - what kind of putty would be appropriate?  I've been using popsticks and securing the mini with Elmer's but that's not all that effective...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 18, 2005)

That's a great question, Sir Charlemagne...

There's lots of options if you like to avoid touching your mini as you paint it.

I've used elmers and a 1/2 diameter dowel.

I've used putty too, but that's awful expensive.
At a convention, I met with one of the premier mini painters in the biz.  Frankly, I'd love to give her credit, but I don't have her name handy here at the office.

What she did:
1.  She drilled and glued a pin into the feet/bottom of the mini.  Clipping off the slotted base if there was one.
2.  She then used a hot glue gun to create a blob on a stand.
3.  She then poked the pin into the dry glue.

This was an inexpensive and reusable method.  I have started doing the same and it works great.

I hope that helps.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Mar 19, 2005)

I attach them to a cork with heavy double-sided tape or poster tak.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 19, 2005)

I can add to the New Wave complaints. I placed three orders on seperate occasions back when they were the only place I could get my fix of Rackham figues. And had problems everytime. You can't talk to them via email or the phone. I've had long delays with no explaination, over charges, an incorrect order that was never fixed, and just a general lack of professionalism. I work in the customer service industry, and it was incredibly frustrating to deal with, and two of the issues have not been resolved after approx ten messages and a couple emails. I gave up after two months.

The Warstore receives my business now. They treat the customer the way you would expect and have decent prices.


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 30, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Where would you recommend ordering the Vallejo paints? I'm thinking of getting the full set, and I may do it online if its worth it...  Fantization has the full set for around $170 with case...  I've seen people mention thewarstore, but don't know anythign about either...



If you are in the Chicago area.. it might be worth while to drive up to Mt Prospect and order from the Game Plus store there. They have the cases there for about the same price.. no shipping and handling plus you can get 10-20% off depending on where on thier discount card you are 
I shop there all the time so I am often filling thier cards up and getting alot of discounts 
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 30, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Another painting related question: What do you guys use to hold the mini while painting?  I've seen folks use some sort of putty attached to a 20 oz soda cap - what kind of putty would be appropriate?  I've been using popsticks and securing the mini with Elmer's but that's not all that effective...





I use a bottle cap or Cork.. then from there I take some sticky Tac (poster tac that you can buy in most hardware stores) and take that stick it to the bottle cap and then the mini on that.. it works out well for the most part 
-jon


----------



## punkorange (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anyone use GW paints much, or do you find the other brand's better?


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 31, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> Does anyone use GW paints much, or do you find the other brand's better?



I am not a fan of any of the GW paints at all. I do like some of the colors for the inks though and use them frequently. 
I stick to Vallejo GC and MC and Reaper Master series only.


----------



## pogre (Mar 31, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> Does anyone use GW paints much, or do you find the other brand's better?




Have to agree with Nikmal on this one. The bottles alone are reason enough not to use GW's line. I do like the inks though.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 31, 2005)

so GW inks and reaper or Vellego for paint.  What is GC and MC?


----------



## pogre (Mar 31, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> so GW inks and reaper or Vellego for paint.  What is GC and MC?




GC is Gamecolor and its colors mirror the GW line for the most part. It is more liquid than the other Model Color (MC) line. I really like the Game Color line, but I do use the MC from time-to-time. The GC line is a thinner paint, but has great opacity. The MC line definitely requires more thinning.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 31, 2005)

I"ll have to look into these.  Thanks for the info guys.


----------

